# In m3 will I know when I hit full throttle?



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

Im at 1000 miles and im slowly adjusting my throttle application. I was playing with the epdal in the garage and i noticed once you take the pedal to a certain point, the pedal becomes sort of sticky and needs to be pressed harder. Is it ok if I take it to that point during break in?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

That is probably the well known 3 series "sticky throttle problem". If it gets worse, take it back to the dealer for a fix.


----------

